# My Latest Pendants



## Dave Winters (Nov 22, 2009)

Some new ones... Enjoy
.


----------



## hewunch (Nov 22, 2009)

WOW!!! Sharp stuff!


----------



## nava1uni (Nov 23, 2009)

Astonishing pendants.  They are very beautiful.  Did you make the cast blanks.


----------



## leehljp (Nov 23, 2009)

Agreed with the above comments! Fantabulous!


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 23, 2009)

Awesome work.


----------



## devowoodworking (Nov 23, 2009)

Those are all very cool!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Nov 23, 2009)

NOW I remember why I save every little piece of leftover wood!

Some beautiful stuff there. Is that bamboo segments in the first one? End grain
showing out? The pine come looks great. What's the 6th one? And is that brass
rods in the dark one?

Great ideas.. beautifully done.


----------



## Dave Winters (Nov 23, 2009)

Wow, thanks all!
navau1: Yes, I do my own casting. I'll be selling cast blanks soon.
NewLondon: Yes, bamboo end grain. #6 is Timberstrand, it's engineered post and beam material salvaged from building sites. #3 is brass rod. I also use tubing on some, with African Blackwood, maybe my best seller...


----------



## gketell (Nov 23, 2009)

those are all Really nice!!


----------



## owlelope (Nov 23, 2009)

Nice pendants.  I am going to try some.  On the strap to hang the pendant, how do you finish it at the back of then neck?  Do you use some kind of bracket or is it just tied?


----------



## patharris (Nov 23, 2009)

Those are very nice and Thank YOU for sharing them with us.
   Pat


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Nov 23, 2009)

Wow! I just love them all!

Robin


----------



## broitblat (Nov 23, 2009)

Those are all spectacular looking materials and beautiful pendants.

  -Barry


----------



## gpgsm (Nov 23, 2009)

Well done! Great ideas!


----------



## papaturner (Nov 23, 2009)

Awesome,great creativity and craftsmanship.


----------



## CaptG (Nov 28, 2009)

Those are just way too cool.  Very nice.


----------



## artme (Nov 28, 2009)

Top stuphph!!!


----------



## clapiana (Oct 7, 2011)

theses are so cooool i had to bring back this post  to life.  i got here checking out the long board post...i love the pine cones what wood is used on the 2nd to last image?


----------



## seamus7227 (Oct 7, 2011)

yeah these have to be some of the most creative pendants I've ever seen! Very well done and I love your style, its very unique

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## pianomanpj (Oct 7, 2011)

clapiana said:


> theses are so cooool i had to bring back this post  to life.  i got here checking out the long board post...i love the pine cones what wood is used on the 2nd to last image?



Craig,

I quote this from an earlier post of his...

"#6 is Timberstrand, it's engineered post and beam material salvaged from building sites. "


----------



## clapiana (Oct 7, 2011)

oh missed that roger thanks...look at the layers in that post and beam that shine in his pendant.  very cool


----------

